# Fair Price for a used Kimber Custom II Target?



## Cleaner (Apr 27, 2007)

What is a fair price for a Kimber Custom II Target that is in good condition with one clip and no extras.


----------



## mikedabuilder (Feb 4, 2007)

Cleaner, you can buy the Custom II on places like GunBroker.Com for around $750.00 new. I belive that the quality guns like Kimber, Colt ect. that sell around $750.00 will resell not much less then that in good condition used. The reason is, you can buy a Taurus for around $500.00 new so that sets the low end of the market. Sometimes you get lucky and an uneducated seller will not know the value of things. But anyone who goes to a gun shop can see you can not buy much for under $500.00 let alone $750.00. 

Sorry to ramble. Anyway, I would excpect this gun would be a fair deal around $600.00 to 650.00 depending on wear and tear. That is assuming that good conition means the slide and bushing still pretty tight. Condition matters and you should always check it out.

mike


----------



## Cleaner (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Cleaner,

I recently sold my Kimber Custom Target II to a dealer at a gun show. He paid me $600.00 for it. I went back later and he had it in his case for $725.00. Hope this helps.


----------

